# what to do if you're pulled over by LE..



## ann schnerre (Aug 24, 2006)

with a "reactive" or even "non-reactive" large dog in the vehicle? i've had LE ignore (my pup who ws sleeping), and,at worst, (after i told the dog to be quiet), again ignore the dog.

but these were traffic tickets, no biggie. i was just sitting on the deck tonight and the question came to me: how do you as an owner, and LE as LE, deal with potentially aggressive dogs during a "routine" (i know it's a stupid phrase as there isn't any such) traffic stop, or even a chase?

assuming the dog/s aren't crated.

hmmmm......


----------



## Dwyras Brown (Nov 21, 2008)

Its case by case and depends on the dog!


----------



## Kelly Johnson (Nov 21, 2010)

Anyone ever had a police k9 hit on your vehicle because you were carrying Pseudo scents?


----------



## Peter Cavallaro (Dec 1, 2010)

Kelly Johnson said:


> Anyone ever had a police k9 hit on your vehicle because you were carrying *Pseudo scents*?


just imagine the drug dealer trying to pull that one, "nah officer don't waste yr time its just a "psuedo-scent", i'm a dog trainer, were both on the same side bro"


----------



## Kellie Wolverton (Jan 16, 2009)

My old vehicle was a black suburban with really dark windows. My Beauceron always rode on the back seat.

I got pulled over and the officer asked me to roll my rear windows down. I told him.."okay, but what ever you do, do NOT reach into the back seat" He said will that dog bite me...and I told him only if you reach in. Fortunately he had a K9 with him, so I think he understood. It all ended ok...we talked dogs for a bit, he asked where I was going (herding trial) talked about that a while and then he told me not to drive so fast and left me with a warning


----------



## Thomas Jones (Feb 4, 2011)

that would be a tough spot if you weren't stopped by a rational person. If you get pulled over by someone on a power trip I could see them being a dickhead about it but I think most rational people would accomodate you if they don't view you as a threat to harm them or run. Mine usually rides in the back of my Z71 but if hes in the cab he barks like crazy if people come up to talk to me but if you get out he's fine. I don't know what the root cause is for him doing that but if I was pulled over with him in the cab I would probably ask if I could leash and walk him around on the side of the car cause I could not make him shut up and he barks really loud


----------



## Harry Keely (Aug 26, 2009)

Mine rides secure in a crate now, he just will rock the shit out of the car and go nutts if you get to close to it, I don't even chance it anymore so I keep him secure, better safe then sorry. Economy is bad and everyone is to sue happy for my likings:wink:


----------



## Jim Nash (Mar 30, 2006)

Thomas Jones said:


> that would be a tough spot if you weren't stopped by a rational person. If you get pulled over by someone on a power trip I could see them being a dickhead about it but I think most rational people would accomodate you if they don't view you as a threat to harm them or run. Mine usually rides in the back of my Z71 but if hes in the cab he barks like crazy if people come up to talk to me but if you get out he's fine. I don't know what the root cause is for him doing that but if I was pulled over with him in the cab I would probably ask if I could leash and walk him around on the side of the car cause I could not make him shut up and he barks really loud


and it would be a tough situation if the person/s being stopped with a dog in the car is/are a total nimrod/s and has an issue with authority . Maybe bullied to0 much as a kid . Things could go real bad that way too .

For the record I've stopped many folks with crazy dogs in the car in the past 20 years , from regular traffic stops to felony stops ( after car chases , stolen vehicles , robbery suspects , other violent crimes ) . Never had to shoot a dog or harm any in any way . I've been very lucky . As has been mentioned already it depends on the dog, the individuals with the dog , the reason they are being stopped , the environmental conditions that may help or hinder in securing the dog or approaching and securing/dealing with other possible threats , etc. . 

There is no easy answer and no set way it can be done because of all the different situations that this could occur in . It's going to depend on the officers involved , their policies and procedures , the above mention variables and alot of luck or bad luck depending on the outcome . 

My suggestion would be to stay as calm as possible and follow the directions given to you .


----------



## Ashley Campbell (Jun 21, 2009)

Depends on how the stop is going. At Fort Drum several years ago, I had a gate guard reach in for my ID and my dog came unglued. He just snatched his hand back and said "Oh you aren't very friendly!" and sent me on my way.
During a routine search at the gate at Fort Huachuca (they do random vehicle searches occasionally) they just had me leash the dog and sit on the curb with him while they tore through my car. So I've never had any issues with Bubba on a power trip causing me issues with the dog, they usually just chill and let me remove the dog from their immediate area.


----------



## Nancy Jocoy (Apr 19, 2006)

I am not going to drive with an unsecured dog; too much can go wrong.

As far as the barking and a crated GSD - I think most police would understand but my dog knows what "hush" means and will settle if I tell him. I would hope with all the training people are talking about they have that much control over their dog if it is in the care with them.


----------



## David Frost (Mar 29, 2006)

Kelly Johnson said:


> Anyone ever had a police k9 hit on your vehicle because you were carrying Pseudo scents?



Wouldn't have been my dogs. ha ha Pseudo will not test positive in a test kit. 

DFrost


----------



## leslie cassian (Jun 3, 2007)

I've been stopped a couple of times by RIDE (spot checks for drunk drivers) with dogs in the car. Never had a problem, though its usually just a brief stop with little more than a quick 'have you been drinking?' conversation.


----------



## Mo Earle (Mar 1, 2008)

recently had a young girl in the ER- she went into a RVR(very fast heart rate needing treatment) needing to be brought by ambulance- refused initially because she had her big protection dog with her- going from point a to b in her travel, so no one to call to get the dog-she didn't want to leave the dog... Daytona PD, got one of the K9 guys, got the dog-brought it to their kennel at the PD and once we slowed her heart rate, she signed out -and got her boy and headed home...the guys went above and beyond- they said the alternative was to call animal care and control.

one other question-
how are these guys going to "protect" you.....
contained in their crate?


----------



## Nancy Jocoy (Apr 19, 2006)

Mo Earle said:


> one other question-
> how are these guys going to "protect" you.....
> contained in their crate?


If I needed a dog to protect me I would carry a gun?

Seriously I am more likely to have an unsecured dog in a car either fly though the car, land on my head or break my neck in a wreck (or escape the car and be killed in traffic) than be assualted while driving......


----------



## Joby Becker (Dec 13, 2009)

ann schnerre said:


> with a "reactive" or even "non-reactive" large dog in the vehicle? i've had LE ignore (my pup who ws sleeping), and,at worst, (after i told the dog to be quiet), again ignore the dog.
> 
> but these were traffic tickets, no biggie. i was just sitting on the deck tonight and the question came to me: how do you as an owner, and LE as LE, deal with potentially aggressive dogs during a "routine" (i know it's a stupid phrase as there isn't any such) traffic stop, or even a chase?
> 
> ...


I had an officer almost get his face bitten once, got pulled over....Guy got off his bike and started looking around in the car. The dog was very aggressive in the car, told him to lay down in the back, he did...

I asked if he would like to search the vehicle, and told them I gave him permission if he would like to, as long as I could remove the dog, I told him the dog was not very good in the car with people around it...he declined. 

The backup officer circled the car, peering in while I spoke to the initial one. He was on the passenger side and put both his hands around his face to look through the back window which was open about 6-7 inches..

The dog launched, no noise, tried to grab him...it was a very close call...
I got a warning, and they moved me along.


----------



## Molly Graf (Jul 20, 2006)

I simply informed the officer that I had a dog in the car... not that I really needed to because anytime anyone approached the car my dog would stick his big lug head (huge huge head on a 95 lb dog) between the back of my seat and the front door - effectively letting his presence be known without a shadow of a doubt that I indeed had "a dog" in the car with me. I would have a hand in his collar if necessary to keep him in the back seat - tell him to be quiet if necessary - though he wasn't much of a barker - he would just lunge if he decided to be aggressive (to someone reaching in my car window). So I kept control of my dog, and the officer would take a step back and respect my dog and my position of being in control of my dog - he would not reach into my car but instead allowed me to reach out to him (for my license, registration etc). Officers would occasionally ask if the dog was under control before they would approach the car (if he had already made himself known before the officer approached the window) and if I had a dog in the car that I wasn't as sure of keeping under control I would leave the window rolled up almost all the way (and tell the officer why). 

Never been in a car chase or felony stop, and I shudder to think about what might happen to my dog if I encountered "one of those" kind of cops - hopefully will never find out. So far they have always been polite and allow my dog to have his space while the traffic stop is being handled professionally by the officer, as it should be.


----------



## Jerry Lyda (Apr 4, 2006)

When it's just me and my dog, she is free in the van. She won't do much good as a protection dog if she is crated. I also have a 40 cal.and a knife. Above all I am in complete control of her and she listens. This is the key.

I am very supportive of LE and I will do exactly as they say. When he's through with his business we'll talk dog or whatever. I understand that first he has to do what he has to do in order to go home at night and be with his family. If I make sure I do as he says we both get to go home.

PS: I have blue line on all my vehicle.


----------



## Cassandra Lane (Jul 2, 2010)

Quick, maybe stupid question. The cop has pulled over a person, whats his interest in the dog in the back seat?

And, what is a blue line?


----------



## Joby Becker (Dec 13, 2009)

Cassandra Lane said:


> Quick, maybe stupid question. The cop has pulled over a person, whats his interest in the dog in the back seat?
> 
> And, what is a blue line?


could be as simple as wanting to look inside, to check occupancy, see if there are visible weapons, contraband, alcohol etc etc...


----------



## Jerry Lyda (Apr 4, 2006)

His safety.

In my case a Blue Line is my way of showing support of LE.


----------



## Jim Nash (Mar 30, 2006)

Cassandra Lane said:


> Quick, maybe stupid question. The cop has pulled over a person, whats his interest in the dog in the back seat?
> 
> And, what is a blue line?


When approaching a vehicle on a traffic stop it is important to look over the entire car for possible threats . A dog in the vehicle can definately be a threat because of dogs tendencies to become territorial and want to protect THEIR vehicle . Traffic stops are one of the more dangerous things an officer can do . I lost a good friend of mine who was shot and killed approaching a vehicle . The suspect had a gun in his hand hidden under a coat . As soon as he got to the window the suspect shot him . According to the suspect , he reacted as he was trained , backed off went for his gun and began shouting orders to the suspect but he was already hit too bad and quickly collapsed and was finished off by the suspect . 

If you see a dog in car on a stop you also have to think why that dog is in there . Some criminals will bring a dog as a deterent to make officers think twice about searching a vehicle . The dog can also serve as a good distraction for the criminal to either take action against the officer/s , hide contraband or flee . 

Criminals use dogs effectively for distractions and deterents . I often do searches of residences for wanted suspects . Often times there are aggressive dogs on scene . We will often ask the "cooperative" occupant of the house to secure the dog before we search . Many times they secure it in a room . Many times the wanted suspect will also be in that room when we check that at the end . They were betting on us not searching that room because of the dog and I have been with many cops that would have skipped that room because of just that .


----------



## Jim Nash (Mar 30, 2006)

Joby Becker said:


> I had an officer almost get his face bitten once, got pulled over....Guy got off his bike and started looking around in the car. The dog was very aggressive in the car, told him to lay down in the back, he did...
> 
> I asked if he would like to search the vehicle, and told them I gave him permission if he would like to, as long as I could remove the dog, I told him the dog was not very good in the car with people around it...he declined.
> 
> ...


Joby , you should preface your stories by saying you live in the most ignorant place on Earth . I have never heard more stories of stupidity by neighbors , dog owners , trainers , Animal Control , LE , girlfriends , bosses etc. as told by you .


----------



## Cassandra Lane (Jul 2, 2010)

Thank you for the explanations to my questions. I truly did not think of it that way. 

Jim, my condolences for loosing your friend in duty. I never really thought to 'look at' a traffic stop from an officers perspective.


----------



## Joby Becker (Dec 13, 2009)

Jim Nash said:


> Joby , you should preface your stories by saying you live in the most ignorant place on Earth . I have never heard more stories of stupidity by neighbors , dog owners , trainers , Animal Control , LE , girlfriends , bosses etc. as told by you .


My stories are acquired through travel in various places.., that one happened in Indiana, South Bend...I got pulled over for squealing my tires leaving a parking lot...bike cop chased me down and caught up with me 3 blocks later...he was ok. The other guy was just "peeking" in I guess, I had tinted windows on the back...he may or may not have known the dog was there, he came riding up after the dog was already quiet..the first guy did not warn the second guy either and I had no idea he was gonna do that..


----------



## David Frost (Mar 29, 2006)

Jim Nash said:


> Joby , you should preface your stories by saying you live in the most ignorant place on Earth . I have never heard more stories of stupidity by neighbors , dog owners , trainers , Animal Control , LE , girlfriends , bosses etc. as told by you .


chuckle, chuckle, and Jim, get out of my mind.

DFrost


----------



## Jim Nash (Mar 30, 2006)

Joby Becker said:


> My stories are acquired through travel in various places.., that one happened in Indiana, South Bend...I got pulled over for squealing my tires leaving a parking lot...bike cop chased me down and caught up with me 3 blocks later...he was ok. The other guy was just "peeking" in I guess, I had tinted windows on the back...he may or may not have known the dog was there, he came riding up after the dog was already quiet..the first guy did not warn the second guy either and I had no idea he was gonna do that..


You still have the largest collection of stories about witnessing extreme stupidity that I have ever heard . I will say it again you need to move far away from there . That or stop hanging around stupid people .


----------



## ann schnerre (Aug 24, 2006)

i would think a south bend &/or gary IN officer of any sort would have a few more smarts than "peeking" in ANY fricking window. title this "How to get killed on the job". 

born and raised in NE indiana....


----------



## ann schnerre (Aug 24, 2006)

and i have had a couple of dogs that would wait until someone stuck a body part into the car to, shall we say, make their presence known. i knew those dogs and their proclivities, so always warned ppl that were approaching the vehicle. 

my old Tess, i ended up making a sign for the vehicle (per Koehler, lol), warning ppl there was a guard dog in it and to not approach (god, she was the BEST dog i've ever had)....she was so "pretty" and college students after 11 p.m. don't have the best judgement. haha


----------



## Joby Becker (Dec 13, 2009)

ann schnerre said:


> and i have had a couple of dogs that would wait until someone stuck a body part into the car to, shall we say, make their presence known. i knew those dogs and their proclivities, so always warned ppl that were approaching the vehicle.
> 
> my old Tess, i ended up making a sign for the vehicle (per Koehler, lol), warning ppl there was a guard dog in it and to not approach (god, she was the BEST dog i've ever had)....she was so "pretty" and college students after 11 p.m. don't have the best judgement. haha


to continue on with the stories...lol (true) In South Bend...

A friend of mine had a nice little pitbull he would take to work with him and leave in his truck, the dog was about 50 lbs. It would lay in the footspace on the passenger side, quiet as a church mouse.

He came out from the job, he found some tools from the back of the truck missing, and saw blood on the inside of the window..

Upon further inspection, he found about 1/3 of a boneless finger in his vehicle.. The police took prints off what was left in his truck, and identified the guy.


----------



## Bob Scott (Mar 30, 2006)

"Upon further inspection, he found about 1/3 of a boneless finger in his vehicle.. The police took prints off what was left in his truck, and identified the guy."

I've got a 30-40 yr old dog book with a version of that same story. Are you sure the dog wasn't gagging on the finger? That's the usual outcome of that story. There are many different versions. Bad guy hiding in a closet, under the car in a garage, etc but the dog usually winds up yacking up the digit!


----------



## Jim Nash (Mar 30, 2006)

Bob Scott said:


> "Upon further inspection, he found about 1/3 of a boneless finger in his vehicle.. The police took prints off what was left in his truck, and identified the guy."
> 
> I've got a 30-40 yr old dog book with a version of that same story. Are you sure the dog wasn't gagging on the finger? That's the usual outcome of that story. There are many different versions. Bad guy hiding in a closet, under the car in a garage, etc but the dog usually winds up yacking up the digit!


http://www.timelessmyths.co.uk/Human-finger-choking-dog.html


----------



## Joby Becker (Dec 13, 2009)

Bob Scott said:


> "Upon further inspection, he found about 1/3 of a boneless finger in his vehicle.. The police took prints off what was left in his truck, and identified the guy."
> 
> I've got a 30-40 yr old dog book with a version of that same story. Are you sure the dog wasn't gagging on the finger? That's the usual outcome of that story. There are many different versions. Bad guy hiding in a closet, under the car in a garage, etc but the dog usually winds up yacking up the digit!


well unless it happened outside of Ray's Golf Cart service on Western Ave, on the west side of South Bend in 1999, I doubt it is the same occurance.


----------



## Bob Scott (Mar 30, 2006)

As per Jim's article
"
*Final Thoughts*

Elements of the story change from telling to telling, such as the location of the woman, where the intruder is found, who finds him, and the breed of the dog. Interestingly the breed of the dog changes also based on which dog is considered the most dangerous at the time. The initial telling moved away from German Shepard’s and Dobermans to pit bulls when those dogs became the terror of the media."

:grin::grin::grin::wink:


----------



## David Frost (Mar 29, 2006)

I can't believe no one has posted this public service announcement.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=uj0mtxXEGE8 (warning bad language)


----------



## Gillian Schuler (Apr 12, 2008)

I remember one trip to Germany from Switzerland where the German Custom Officials only demanded to see our dogs' documents.

We could have been drug dealers, whatever, we didn't have to show our passports.


----------



## ann schnerre (Aug 24, 2006)

David Frost said:


> I can't believe no one has posted this public service announcement.
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=uj0mtxXEGE8 (warning bad language)


HAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA!!!!!you shoulda posted that in the #2 box--thread woulda been over


----------



## Harry Keely (Aug 26, 2009)

For Joby and some of you others out there ( just kidding )

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=j6--kTcODn8

For everybody else

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=a77Dw3tNv8o&feature=relmfu


----------



## Sandra King (Mar 29, 2011)

Gillian Schuler said:


> I remember one trip to Germany from Switzerland where the German Custom Officials only demanded to see our dogs' documents.
> 
> We could have been drug dealers, whatever, we didn't have to show our passports.


Same here. Last time I went through Switzerland with my dogs, I didn't have to show any documents at all. They just waved us trough. It was a very small border 15 minutes way from Tengen. Pretty much a backstreet. I was looking for an Esso station and the only Esso station in the area was behind the border which didn't help at all, since I couldn't use the Army Benefits out of State. LOL


----------



## Jerry Lyda (Apr 4, 2006)

ESSO station, now you're going way back. At least here in the states.


----------



## Sandra King (Mar 29, 2011)

Jerry Lyda said:


> ESSO station, now you're going way back. At least here in the states.


They are all over the place in Europe and the only place where you get Tax Free Gas if you are a dependent of an US Soldier. That makes a huge difference. :grin:

The three major gas stations are Aral, Esso and BP.


----------



## Thomas Jones (Feb 4, 2011)

Jim Nash said:


> and it would be a tough situation if the person/s being stopped with a dog in the car is/are a total nimrod/s and has an issue with authority . Maybe bullied to0 much as a kid . Things could go real bad that way too .
> 
> For the record I've stopped many folks with crazy dogs in the car in the past 20 years , from regular traffic stops to felony stops ( after car chases , stolen vehicles , robbery suspects , other violent crimes ) . Never had to shoot a dog or harm any in any way . I've been very lucky . As has been mentioned already it depends on the dog, the individuals with the dog , the reason they are being stopped , the environmental conditions that may help or hinder in securing the dog or approaching and securing/dealing with other possible threats , etc. .
> 
> ...


----------



## Jim Nash (Mar 30, 2006)

Thomas Jones said:


>


Cool video but I bet the outtakes of him getting wacked in the nuts before he got that shot are even better .


----------



## Denise Gatlin (Dec 28, 2009)

I believe our LE, particularly LA State Troopers, do not approach a vehicle. They call to the motorist over a PA and tell them to step out of the vehicle with ID, etc. If there is cause for a search, I am sure they ask for backup first. My hubby is Sheriff Deputy and he speeds like a demon in his truck, so we are pulled over all the time. Funny to me sitting there while the trooper uses a PA to instruct him to show his ID. He knows just about everyone in law enforcement in our area. I'd hate to think if we ever had to actually pay for a speeding ticket.


----------



## Jennifer Coulter (Sep 18, 2007)

Denise Gatlin said:


> My hubby is Sheriff Deputy and he speeds like a demon in his truck, so we are pulled over all the time. Funny to me sitting there while the trooper uses a PA to instruct him to show his ID. He knows just about everyone in law enforcement in our area. I'd hate to think if we ever had to actually pay for a speeding ticket.


............](*,)](*,)


----------



## David Frost (Mar 29, 2006)

Denise Gatlin said:


> I believe our LE, particularly LA State Troopers, do not approach a vehicle. They call to the motorist over a PA and tell them to step out of the vehicle with ID, etc. .


In my experience that is so unusual. 

DFrost


----------



## David Frost (Mar 29, 2006)

Part of my career I was very aggressive in drug interdiction. My specialty was big trucks. There was more than one occasion where the trucker had a big bad dog. On a few occasions there were inferences made of his big bad dog being able to whip my little dog. I would also answer calmly the same way. He may be able to whip Jack, he can not whip Glock. It calmed them down. If I was going to search the vehicle, I would tell the driver, leash your dog, walk him to spot I pointed out, make no mistake, I will not be bitten. It worked. If they threatened me with the dog (happened on a couple of occasions) they were cuffed and stuffed. 

DFrost


----------



## Thomas Barriano (Mar 27, 2006)

Denise Gatlin said:


> I believe our LE, particularly LA State Troopers, do not approach a vehicle. They call to the motorist over a PA and tell them to step out of the vehicle with ID, etc. If there is cause for a search, I am sure they ask for backup first. My hubby is Sheriff Deputy and he speeds like a demon in his truck, so we are pulled over all the time. Funny to me sitting there while the trooper uses a PA to instruct him to show his ID. He knows just about everyone in law enforcement in our area. I'd hate to think if we ever had to actually pay for a speeding ticket.



That's nothing to be proud of. A local El Paso County Deputy Sheriff with a history of traffic problems KILLED a 41 year old
Air Force Reservist when he ran a stop light last week
http://www.krdo.com/news/28757954/detail.html


----------



## Nicole Stark (Jul 22, 2009)

Jim Nash said:


> Joby , you should preface your stories by saying you live in the most ignorant place on Earth . I have never heard more stories of stupidity by neighbors , dog owners , trainers , Animal Control , LE , girlfriends , bosses etc. as told by you .


I'm a bit late on this but I had to chime in with my typical useless roaring laughter. Joby, your stories really are something else, yet this all reminds me of something my Manager used to say ("water seeks its own level"). I can't think of anything you haven't been witness to in this weird world of yours. ;-)


----------

